# Your Best Oily Skin Remedy?



## michgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

HI Ladies - 

I have extremely oily skin and feel defeated in the oily skin battle. Nothing I have tried keeps me from reaching my oil-blotting sheets an hour after I have applied make-up and to re-blot all through the day. If you are a super-oily skin sufferer, I am wondering what works best for you (skin care regmine, makeup, supplements, anything!). I am a hair stylist and am under lights all day long which reflect the oil slick - not very appealing when you work in the beauty industry. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2007)

There is a product called Clarex OC. It is an oil control gel. Available over the counter at drug stores. My dermatologist gave me this product to try.

If it is not available in the US, a pharmacist will know of an equivalent product.

Wash face, apply oil control gel. When absorbed apply make up.

A thread went through here recently where we talked about Milk of Magnesia.

It has been reported to absorb facial oil.

Wash face. Shake bottle really well. Blot on face with cotton ball.

You could also mix M of M with water 50/50. Just make sure you shake well before applying. Apply make up after.

I have suffered from very oily skin and cystic acne since I was 10. When I was 35, I was put on Accutane. My skin looks 100% better. The oiliness went away for about a year, then it returned. I went on Accutane a second time to control the oil. It has helped immensly. In the summer, my face gets oily. But otherwise, my skin is quite tolerable.

Hope my info has helped.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 28, 2007)

Using Mario Badescu's drying mask a couple of times each week, the acne.org bp gel daily, &amp; everyday minerals foundation has really curbed my oiliness, BUT I still must blot at least twice during the day or else I'll break out. But I don't look shiny anymore at all.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 28, 2007)

I have somewhat oily skin in the summer and using clay masks once a week helps rebalance my face.


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 28, 2007)

I use Baking soda as a mask, then I scrub it off with warm water to exfoliate. I am interested in trying the oil control gels, but in the meantime, I brush my face with cornstarch before or after applying makeup. Helps a lot in the summer....


----------



## Dilly (Apr 28, 2007)

i have the same problem and especially round my nose and eyelids. i would love to know how to curb the oil production but i figured its just my skin type and i have to live with it and adapt. i havent heard of any of the products you have mentioned, apart from M of M but i couldnt put anything on my face like that for fear it will block my pores.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2007)

my best oily skin remedy is green clay masks, once or twice a week. simple and effective.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Neutrogena Oil-control Foaming Face Wash,

Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser Mask

Milk of Magnesia

Avon and Queen Helen also make great oil absorbing masks. HTH


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, this is going to sound weird, but I inadvertently "cured" my oily skin by chucking the moisturizer I had been using for years and years (specifically for oily skin) and using camellia oil as moisturizer instead. One day I just noticed that my nose and forehead wasn't one big slick of grease, mid-day, anymore.

I think that a lot of times when you use aggressive products to cut down on the oiliness, you end up leaving the surface of your skin parched, which in turn stimulates your glands to produce MORE oil to compensate.

For myself, I found that being gentler with my skin really helped.


----------



## peachie (Apr 29, 2007)

I apply a thick layer of my face wash and leave it there to dry up my skin for 30 min. to an hour.


----------



## Nazarite27 (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, this is going to sound weird, but I inadvertently "cured" my oily skin by chucking the moisturizer I had been using for years and years (specifically for oily skin) and using camellia oil as moisturizer instead. One day I just noticed that my nose and forehead wasn't one big slick of grease, mid-day, anymore.
I think that a lot of times when you use aggressive products to cut down on the oiliness, you end up leaving the surface of your skin parched, which in turn stimulates your glands to produce MORE oil to compensate.

For myself, I found that being gentler with my skin really helped.





Mehrunissa, where did you find camellia oil? TIA


----------



## leitmotiv (May 2, 2007)

Using aloe vera gel with just a drop of cleanser helps with my super oily skin. The aloe vera gel cleanses surprisingly well. You do have to remove your makeup with a cleansing oil or something before that though. Works great for mornings when you don't need to remove makeup!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 2, 2007)

M.A.C's oil control lotion works for me and i'm a grease pit


----------



## MsButterfli (May 6, 2007)

i love Queen Helene Mint Julep mask..


----------



## mowgli (May 7, 2007)

have you tried cleansing your face with oil? I use the oil cleansing method (basically applying olive/castor oil to your face and removing with a hot cloth), and I find this is the single most effective step in my routine that helps to cut down on the oiliness. This and applying vaseline to my face at night. Nothing else really works for me





Also, MAC Blot powder is the longest lasting face powder ive used, it works for about an hour at a go on me, but may work better for you!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 7, 2007)

ive had oily skin for almost 15 years, my tips are tried and true:

- try some products from the dermalogica line, not so much the anti-bac products, but the gentle cleanser and the oil free moisture lotion - it literally evaporates as you apply it.

- use oil free EVERYTHING, check even powders, some contain oils

- use a foundation primer

- dont skip the toner, and dont go crazy on moisturiser - let your skin 'tell' you when its had enough

- vitamins c, zinc, b complex and beta-carotene are great skin, nail and hair-tissue builders

- water water water - it means less moisturiser, basically...

- stick to the oil blotting sheets, they suck to use but theyre effective

- even on makeup-free days, use a translucent powder very lightly on oil-prone areas

- dont touch the area, or try to 'wipe' it

- try pore minimising products, and get regular facials and/or blackhead extractions

- weekly refining masks are crucial

I hope this helps, I am just finishing my roaccutane and found my skin and hair were NEVER oily - a real shock to the system!! i know what to look forward to though when i finish!!

Good luck!


----------



## nlee22 (May 7, 2007)

milk of magnesia! Works wonders. I just started using it after all the reviews about it. I told my co workers about it and they think I'm crazy. I don't care just as long it works. I applied a light coating on my t-zone after my moisturizer with spf15. Then i put on my primer and my makeups. I only had to blot once today.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 8, 2007)

I use baby powder sometimes or the oil absorbing sheets.


----------



## kellianne76 (May 8, 2007)

Since I have been working for Clarins, I've been using their oil control products and matte foundation.


----------



## itzmarylicious (May 8, 2007)

how does the milk of magnesia work and where can I get it???

I use prescription medicine. Will it effect that??


----------



## SewAmazing (May 8, 2007)

Milk of Magnesia is an over the counter liquid laxative. You can purchase it at any local drugstore, pharmacy, or supermarket. You will be using it topically (on your skin), so I'm not sure how or if it would counteract with any prescription medication. You may want to ask the pharmacist or your doctor...


----------



## Ashley (May 8, 2007)

I agree with mowgli, the oil cleansing method seems to reduce oil.


----------



## nlee22 (May 9, 2007)

well this is how i use it.. i don't use the milk of magnesia at night. I use differin at night. In the morning i don't use differin so i use the milk of magnesia only on my t-zone after my sunscreen.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif milk of magnesia! Works wonders. I just started using it after all the reviews about it. I told my co workers about it and they think I'm crazy. I don't care just as long it works. I applied a light coating on my t-zone after my moisturizer with spf15. Then i put on my primer and my makeups. I only had to blot once today. I couldn't find milk of magnesia in the local supermarket or pharmacy so I got Mylanta and it works superbly under my makeup.
Also, a mixture of kaolin clay and silica powder used under and over my makeup is another option for me.

Btw, I have oily and acne-prone skin with large pores. Ughh!


----------



## monniej (May 10, 2007)

i switched my cleanser to dermalogica special cleansing gel and that seems to have helped a lot. now i'm using aloe vera gel as a moisturizer and that seems to be helping as well. i also have them put an oil control additive is my prescriptives custom blend. i still get some break through, but just not so early in the day. hope this helps some. let us know what you decide to try.

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Baking soda as a mask, then I scrub it off with warm water to exfoliate. I am interested in trying the oil control gels, but in the meantime, I brush my face with cornstarch before or after applying makeup. Helps a lot in the summer.... i tried an oil control gel by sundari and it worked well, but broke me out after a few days.


----------



## mahreez (May 10, 2007)

hi, i've actually tried this one and it works. i usually wash my face after taking a shower, that way, i wash off any film from my hair conditioner or shampoo which causes oil buildup or breakouts.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nazarite27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mehrunissa, where did you find camellia oil? TIA goldportbeauty.com sells it for about $15. a little goes a long way.


----------

